# Gleaming Kleen: BMW 325 - Swissvax Divine



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi All, thanks for checking out another write up from Gleaming Kleen:thumb:

No pics of the wash stages but here is a few of the photos showing the condition of the car before it was washed and decontaminated.































































Door jambs cleaned up







-









All wheels were removed to be fully refurbished as they were all badly kerbed. With the wheels off and car on axle stands I thoroughly cleaned the arches using Bilt Hamber Surfex and Tardis













































Wheel hubs and brake calipers were not looking to good so these were rubbed down and given a few coats of primer, paint and laquer. Wheel bolts were also freshened up.



























How it all looks with the refurbished wheels back on (wheels were sealed with Nanolex before refitting)









The wing mirrors on the car had been repainted poorly at some point so these were taken to get repainted properly (Thanks Wayne:thumb 


















I also got Wayne to repair the leather bolster. This is a service I offer myself but too save a bit of time it made sense to get him to do whilst he had the car.







-









The interior leather was in need of a good deep clean. A 50/50 showing the difference made.









Moving on to the paint - I used Menz 302 and a LC Cutting pad (where needed I stepped up to 3M FCP) for the bulk of the correction work.



















































































































































































































































Once all the heavy compounding was complete I refined the paint with Megs 205 and a old style Meg Finishing pad which left me with the following results.








































































With all the machine polishing stages out of the way I then applied/removed swissvax Cleaner Fluid and a coat of Swissvax Divine was applied. I then went about dressing the tyres, polishing exhaust, cleaning windows etc etc

Grills removed and given a good clean with Jeffs Prime Strong


















Engine bay dressed with 303









And the end result after 35 hours of work

















































































*********************************
Few other BMW's from the last month or two. Not enough pics to do a proper write up on them

All were booked in for a Enhancement Details

M3 CSL finished with Werkstat Acrylic













































M3 finished with Werkstat Acrylic



























Z4M finished with Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant












































Thanks for reading guys:thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Very nice work, and some GREAT looking cars


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow awsome turnaround on the 'cabby!

Love the bottom one, although i'm not biased  

is the Z4MC ruby black?


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

superb work mate :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

A truly fantastic turnaround on the 325 Cab, Jay :thumb:

Suppose the others aren't bad either :lol:


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Always impressive before and afters:thumb:
Just out of curiousity, what cleaner product did you use on the leather?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Another Transformation , prefect job jay :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet as mate, top jobs as usual !

Baz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

fabulous fella

Such a great colour for the car when it's prepped properly!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

amazing job! :thumb:

This photograph is incredible :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho










http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t251/JAYPLAY28/BMW 325/P1150093.jpg


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

amazing job! :thumb:

This photograph is incredible :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Top work as always Jay.... Those grills came up well!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cracking Work :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

great end results. bet the owner thought he had a new car.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great work as always Jay.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

swirltastic before shots.

Great results :thumb:

Those leather seats came up really good too!


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

great finish bud


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround on that 325 softop, love that colour! White M3 was gorgeous as well!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Spot on mate


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

What a FANTASTIC job!!!! :thumb:

I was slightly blown away by this transformation:



















Jeffs Werkstat not being, IMHO, as common on the forum as others I looked it up:

"Description: We think of this formula as a 120% version of Prime! It employs both more acrylic polymers for better durability and protection and also an incrementally stronger polishing agent to address more paint imperfections. This formula takes Prime a step toward a finishing polish and can eliminate the need for a separate finishing polish in many instances. Prime: Strong can address light marring and swirling more effectively than Prime, yet the polishing agents--though stronger--are still gentle enough for regular use. It makes a beautiful, easy hand polish for those without machine polishers, and it works quite well as a chrome polish and sealant. "

I guess it polishes harder than Zaino AIO?

Also I was stunned by this shot:










Is it a photo trick or does Blackfire give MEGA wetness?????? May tempt me away from Zaino :doublesho

Thanks for posting this thread, AMAZING job , much appreciated.

Ian


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Blackfire on dark cars is amazing and IMO gives a slightly warmer feel than Zaino. Durability is not as good though


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work all the cars look top


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation on the 325 Jay, the others are more great examples of your work mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work Jay, superb correction and stunning finish.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Love your details!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

looks great - the 325 cab is a great turnaround

can I ask - technically, how do you do the brake caliper / hub repaint?

it looks like spray paint - is it and if so what kind of paint?

what needs masking - it looks like you just mask the main bulk of the disc itself and little else? 

I have an E91 BMW 3-series and the hubs and calipers are so rusty - they really let the car down and I had thought of doing it - but was figuring it would need to be a dedicated paint-on caliper paint (silver or black for me) and a hand-painted coat of silver smoothrite for the hub area - but your approach gives a much smoother finish and more "factory" in its appearance - how do you do it??

thanks,


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

That is a fantastic job on the 325 cabriolet, it was a right state to start with.

Your attention to *ahem* detail is amazing, even down to the wheel nuts.

I hope the client was gobsmacked by the transformation.

All the BMW's there are just so glossy and reflective.

Thank you for sharing that with us

All the Best
Chris


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic work,loving the Divine!


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

Great turn around, very impressive....

:buffer:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> That is a fantastic job on the 325 cabriolet, it was a right state to start with.
> 
> Your attention to *ahem* detail is amazing, even down to the wheel nuts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, client was certainly gobsmacked when he seen it:thumb:



B&B Autostyle said:


> Fantastic work,loving the Divine!


Thanks B&B



wheatley said:


> Great turn around, very impressive....
> 
> :buffer:


Cheers Wheatley:thumb:


----------

